# stump grinder insurance?



## dodge diesel (Oct 18, 2008)

I have been in the biz for 3 years now and upgraded to a bigger machine. I am thinking it is about time for insurance. Any of you stumpers have any ideas about good insurance companies? Thanks, Andy


----------



## preach it (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a tree business with a claw loader, truck, saws, etc. I am insured, but they won't cover the two stump grinders that I have. I am looking to upgrade my insurance also as I recently purchased a bigger stump grinder.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 19, 2008)

For theft of equipment an inland /marine policy is what you need. For liability most landscape policies will cover stump grinding but not tree work. If you only do stump grinding and not treework look for a landscaper policy, not very expensive. If you do both you will need a tree care policy, which will cost a whole lot more. Good luck.


----------



## Marquis (Oct 19, 2008)

*Insurance*

Yep, inland/marine insurance is what you need to cover your equipment for fire/theft, etc. It covers my JD 955 with my PTO stumpgrinder on the back. For liability, you'd need just that, something that will cover you in case you send a rock through a window.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 19, 2008)

Marquis said:


> Yep, inland/marine insurance is what you need to cover your equipment for fire/theft, etc. It covers my JD 955 with my PTO stumpgrinder on the back. For liability, you'd need just that, something that will cover you in case you send a rock through a window.



Also consider it in case you hit a utility line..I hit a 100 pair phone line with my backhoe at my full time job a few months ago that wasn't buried as deep as it was supposed to be..cost my company $1200 bucks for the repair..glad they like having me around..LOL FYI for reference..phone, cable tv, and gas lines are supposed to be around 18"-24" deep(obviously they aren't always), electric is supposed to be 36"..water is at least 36" or more..and sanitary/storm sewer lines can vary from 6", all the way to as much as 10 feet in some places..moral of the story is..if there is ANY doubt..call to get the lines marked..its free here in Ohio..and as I've heard..it is about eveywhere else..I'm sure you know this..but..some guys never consider it..and a little insurance policy could prevent you from having a horrible(and expensive) day...


----------



## dodge diesel (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Any names of companies that you have been happy with will help. I am going to call around tomorrow for quotes. Thanks.:yourock:


----------



## juststumps (Oct 20, 2008)

dodge diesel said:


> I have been in the biz for 3 years now and upgraded to a bigger machine. I am thinking it is about time for insurance. Any of you stumpers have any ideas about good insurance companies? Thanks, Andy





preach it said:


> I have a tree business with a claw loader, truck, saws, etc. I am insured, but they won't cover the two stump grinders that I have. I am looking to upgrade my insurance also as I recently purchased a bigger stump grinder.





Dadatwins said:


> For theft of equipment an inland /marine policy is what you need. For liability most landscape policies will cover stump grinding but not tree work. If you only do stump grinding and not treework look for a landscaper policy, not very expensive. If you do both you will need a tree care policy, which will cost a whole lot more. Good luck.





WolverineMarine said:


> Also consider it in case you hit a utility line..I hit a 100 pair phone line with my backhoe at my full time job a few months ago that wasn't buried as deep as it was supposed to be..cost my company $1200 bucks for the repair..glad they like having me around..LOL FYI for reference..phone, cable tv, and gas lines are supposed to be around 18"-24" deep(obviously they aren't always), electric is supposed to be 36"..water is at least 36" or more..and sanitary/storm sewer lines can vary from 6", all the way to as much as 10 feet in some places..moral of the story is..if there is ANY doubt..call to get the lines marked..its free here in Ohio..and as I've heard..it is about eveywhere else..I'm sure you know this..but..some guys never consider it..and a little insurance policy could prevent you from having a horrible(and expensive) day...



three things,

1 i have INLAND MARINE on my grinder for fire and theft. and a tree policy for 1,000,000 from SELECTIVE. you have to be careful with the landscape insurance...they might not cover you.... my agent shopped out the policy, and it came back tree work, not landscape for grinding stumps....

2: just becuase something is supposed to be, doesn't mean it is... you can't count on installers or inspectors, to do everything right.. plus things change.. a line put in twenty years ago 3 ft deep, might only be 1 ft deep after a new owner regraded the property, ie: stepping a slope. and cable and phone guys only bury their stuff 6 inches or less for a replacement, if there is no conduit run on a house drop, 

3: be really careful, you policy probably will not cover you, if you hit under ground utilities, without getting a mark out !!!!! if you hit something, you are pretty much on your own. 

from the state of nj...

Did you know that New Jersey law requires you to notify your local utility company anytime you dig into the ground? In the past year, more and more residents are finding out the hard way that simply installing a mailbox or planting a tree can be a dangerous and costly endeavor. What you don’t see can cost you your life. Buried beneath our streets, yards and sidewalks are countless utilities that bring us water, natural gas, television signals, electricity and carry away our waste.

Digging into one of these lines often causes disruption of service to you or your neighbors, but more importantly, it can kill you.

To combat the possibility of these unintentional mishaps, there is an all-inclusive source to help you locate interferences and dig safely.

The NJ One Call service takes care of making calls to all of the possible services that may be buried near your dig site. The number to this FREE service is 1-800-272-1000.

Calling before you dig can save your life. CLICK HERE to visit the NJ One Call website and view a list of frequently asked questions.

http://www.nj1-call.org/faq.php


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 20, 2008)

Ct. has a call before you dig law too, big fines attached if you don't. The service is free, and it covers your butt if you should hit something unmarked, mismarked, whatever. If you don't call, you can be up the creek as they say.


----------



## gregz (Oct 24, 2008)

call Shifflett insurance agency
They have a amendment for stump grinders
319-398-7470


----------

